# 1950s UK Marine frequencies



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi all

Just got hold of a 1950s vintage Coastal Radio RNLI lifeboat 97/MX receiver and trying to do a little research on it. It has 4 frequencies set on it.

The first is 2182 Kcs International Distress of course and the other 3 are
1869 Kcs
1662.5 Kcs
2628 Kcs

Just wondered if anyone had an old copy of the ALRS Vol.1 part 1 from around that time and could perhaps tell me which UK stations were operating on the last 3 frequencies?

I know Gt. Yarmouth CG were on 1869 until closure, but did they perhaps use that same frequency 60 odd years ago?

Any help gratefully received!

Jonathan
M0ZGB


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

I will pop down the UKHO archives later this week and have a gander - will get back to you.
Larry +


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Larry

Thanks very much for offering to do that - much appreciated. 

I did find a RNLI video on YouTube over the weekend entitled 'Gale Warning' which shows one of these radios being operated for a few seconds. The date of the film is 1952, so I guess any records from around that time might be helpful.

Regards,
Jonathan


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Jonathan

1869 was the broadcast frequency for Humber Radio for Navs, Wx etc - used by Yarmouth CG when GKZ closed.
2628 was a working frequency for Cullercoats
1662 I am not sure of, but may have been a Coastguard frequency

Looks like you have a set from an East Coast Lifeboat.

David
+


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi David

Thanks for your information. Yes, it does look like it could be a NE coast set. Hopefully Larry 
will be able to come up trumps with the 1662.5 frequency. Only reference I have found for it in recent times is for St. Peter Port in Guernsey. 

Kind regards
Jonathan


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

I have posted 2 photo of the receiver to the SN Marine radio, navaid etc. gallery as suggested.

Further pictures can be found here: http://www.radiomuseum.co.uk/coastal radio.html

This is part of Allan Isaacs Radiomuseum website. Allan also has one which was missing a few parts and was unidentified until mine came on the scene!

Comments and further information very welcome.

Jonathan
M0ZGB


----------



## PeterY (Jun 24, 2008)

*UK Coast Station Freqs*

I had a look in my ALRS Vol 1 - 1978 and found to following listed in the stations frequency listings.

Stonehaven GND 2628 kHz
Humber GKZ 1869 kHz
Niton GNI 2628 kHz

Hope this helps

PeterY
VK3MV


----------



## Finbar O'Connor (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello Jonathan,

Regarding those channels on your receiver, I can
confirm that 1662.5 khz was used here between
lighthouses for comms. Both Irish Coast radio stations
were fitted with 1662.5 khz so we could communicate
directly with them.
Skeds were common and having this means of communication
was good for gathering information in a given search and
rescue incident. Sadly this is all a thing of the past, as
these lighthouses have now been de-manned.

Best regards
Finbar EJM ( Malin Head Radio ) retired


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio Ltd*

Hello Jonathan,
Your Rx probably precedes my CR Curlew Rx by several years. 
CR had their main HQ in Edinburgh, and a main Depot in Poole. Poole was, and still is, the main HQ for the RNLI. Back in the 50's CR had the main Lifeboat R/T contract, but lost it to Woodsons of Aberdeen in the 60's.
As some SN folk will know, I have pdf copies of do***entation for the CR Nimbus & Curlew Vessel 24V/ Rotary PSU Installations. 

Regards, David


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Peter - thanks very much for the information on the frequencies. It is looking like a NE coast radio I guess, with the link to Stonehaven and Humber. 

Finbar - thanks very much also for the info on the lighthouse frequency. I wonder if that was a general Trinity House frequency? I think St. Peter Port in Guernsey still uses this frequency for SAR operations.

Regards
Jonathan


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi David
The only hint as to age at the moment is the few seconds in the RNLI promo film which was made in 1952. Also, the tuning mechanism appears to use surplus RAF parts from the T1154 transmitter, such as a click stop arrangement where when a channel is selected, the main tuning dial is rotated until it locks into place. There is also a free setting, where normal tuning can take place. 
I did read somewhere (maybe on here?) That Coastal Radio were also known for a while as Marconi (1956) ltd? 

Cheers
Jonathan


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I recall Kirkcudbright Lifeboat having a Coastal Radio Curlew onboard. I used to work Anglesey Radio/1715 Khz, Portpatrick Radio/1883 Khz and CG Holyhead/1647 Khz. This was prior to VHF being fitted which solved the poor comms experienced during hours of darkness.


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Right enough, CR did become part of Marconi 1956 Ltd. Marconi Marine continued to service & repair their equipment. Sadly, their last retired CR service engineer(Karol Cebula) up here died last year after a number of years suffering dementia. I would dearly have loved to have made his acquaintance.
You could try & get in touch with any retired Marconi Marine engineers near you. Perhaps they might have some do***entation on your Rx. 

Regards, David


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

The Skegness Lifeboat, a 37ft Oakley called Charles Fred Grantham, had a Woodsons set onboard in the 70's. As 1869 was the broadcast and RT working for Humber, maybe the Woodsons set replaced and so updated your Rx ?

David
+


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

I obtained a copy of the August 1991 edition of 'Radio Bygones' today, which had an excellent article by Brian Faulkner on the development of RNLI radio sets. The 97MX is described and there is a nice photo of the complete set up in there. It seems they were part of a 'hire/maintenance' contract through Coastal Radio and were used upto the early 60s when they were replaced by other sets such as the Curlew, Comet etc. (As suggested by both Davids). 
The Woodsons sets were actually bought outright by the RNLI.

Jonathan


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Jonathan,

I have visited the UKHO archives and have the 1953 ALRS volumes on my desk. 1869 and 2628 are both Humber/GKZ working frequencies as previously advised. For completeness here are the remainder of the UK/Ireland Short Range Coast Station working frequencies as taken from the table in ALRS:

WICK - 1827 2705 3617
STONEHAVEN - 1855 2691
CULLERCOATS - 1841 2719
HUMBER - 1869 2628 2684
NORTH FORELAND - 1848 2698 2733
NITON - 1834 2628
LANDS END - 1841 2719
BURNHAM ON SEA - 1855 2670
SEAFORTH - 1715 2754
PORTPATRICK - 1883 2607
OBAN - 1848 2740
MALIN HEAD - 1841 2593
VALENTIA - 1827 2614

I can find no trace of 1662.5 kHz in this publication - it could well be the lighthouse frequency as mentioned in a previous thread but there is no mention I can find.

Interesting to see full details of the HF area scheme in all its glory too.

Hope this of some help....

Larry +


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

There were several frequencies in the 1605 - 1699 kHz range that were fitted on the Coastal Radio sets used by RNLI boats. It is a long time ago so I can't remember precise frequencies but I remember seeing them fitted and listed on the front panel of the equipment. I think that some coastguard stations also used frequencies down there at the bottom of the band - but I am less confident about that. 

It was common practice for UK coast stations to use a Channel Number for their R/T working frequency which I always found confusing as an occasional visitor to the UK coast. The fact that the USA and Canadian stations also insisted on using Channels Numbers, allocated to quite different operating frequencies, made it even worse. I suppose the various coast station operators (and those always trading on their coasts) had no difficulty with the practice.


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Larry - Thanks ever so much for the information on the frequencies, that has been really helpful. I can reasonably assume now that it was from a Humber area Lifeboat I think and can try and narrow it down to certain boats. With what Ron and Finbar have written, it looks like the 1662.5 was a Lighthouse/SAR frequency as suggested. Might try Trinity House and see if they can shed any light on it (forgive the pun!).

Thanks to everyone who has replied and helped greatly on this thread.

Jonathan


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Jonathan

I was at Humber Radio for many years. The station was situated about 15 miles north of Skegness. Offshore from that, was the Inner Dowsing Light Vessel. Having had the pleasure of a couple of exercise trips out on the Skegness Lifeboat, one of which was to deliver Christmas gifts to the Ltv crew who were to be aboard for Christmas. I seem to think that 1662.5 was used by the Ltv. The vessel was later replaced by Light Tower (a redundant coal drilling rig from further north) and still manned, but they had a normal telephone number, the last leg of which was a storno VHF link from Humber Radio to the Tower. The Inner Dowsing is of course an unmanned buoy these days.

David
+


Larry - 2628 was not in use at Humber from 1968 to close.

+


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

David

Thanks for the information on the Light vessel frequency - it does seem by that, that it is a Trinity House allocation.

As you were at Humber, just another question...

The transmitter for the radio I have apparently had an effective range upto 100 miles , so would it be reasonable to assume that Humber GKZ would cover lifeboat stations maybe upto 75 miles North and South of the station? 
I was trying to work out the LB stations within this range of Humber and any further North or South than 75 miles would be then closer to Cullercoats in the North or North Foreland in the South. In theory,LBs out of that range would then have radios fitted to cover those coastal stations perhaps and have Cullercoats or North Foreland has their main contact on shore??

Kind regards
Jonathan


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Coastal Radio*

Johnathan,
You mentioned the Tx which went with your 97MX Rx. Do you have any info on it ?
Pity you couldn't acquire one, and the 24V Rotary PSU which would've powered the complete R/T installation. On a Lifeboat or fishing vessel, the distance between the fore & aft masts was the only length available for the aerial wire. Supplemented by a rudimentary Tx Variometer. The later Curlew, with it's 25W o/p, is capable of 600 miles or so, when fed into a 1/2W 80m Doublet via a matchbox. The WebSDR facilities are great for testing these old marine R/T's. Several are located on the continent close to the North Sea.
David, I remember Humber Radio, from the time I spent on 228/202 S & R Sqdn. at Leconfield in the early 60's.

Regards, David


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Jonathan - Every Sunday morning at Humber at approx 1150 we did a 2182 radio check with all of the east coast lifeboats that fell within our coverage. A hundred miles each way was easily possible for us, but from a small boat at sea maybe a bit ambitious. A log was kept of all contacts and the list started with Filey, Scarborough, Bridlington, Humber, Skegness, Wells, Sheringham, Cromer and Caister. I seem to remember Happisburgh (pronounced Haisbro) but looking at google maps, there doesn't appear to be anything like a station building to be seen. Caister was dropped by the RNLI at some point, but we still kept up the sked with the volunteer crew. Filey and Caister were weak signals, but when at sea could be heard much better.

I said Humber was but in fact the building still is, albeit uncared for and abandoned. If you google map on LN12 2PH you will see what I mean. 

David - a bit before my time there, but well remember working Rescue 25. We drive passed the new hangar at Kirmington when visiting friends in Beverley. The new machines don't quite look the part for me !

David
+


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

David (Fyfe)
I do have a picture of the complete 97 set up which was in an article written by Brian Faulkner and appeared in a 1991 edition of Radio Bygones. It shows the Tx with the power pack, external remote control unit, loud hailer and the receiver. Not sure what the model number of the Tx is, but the whole lot seems to be referred to as the 'Type 97'. The Tx does look slightly smaller than the Rx, but similar in looks.
There is a mention in the article of the set up operating at 18W with a whip type antenna and upto 30W with a dipole type arrangement. It also mentions the Cromarty LB being heard on one occasion in the Isles of Scilly, some 500 miles away.
Yes, would love to find a matching Tx! I will be at the Harwell radio rally in a couple of weeks, so will keep my eyes peeled...

Jonathan


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

David (Hopcroft)
Thanks for the information there David, that pretty well matched the list I had made of probable 'in range' stations (phew!)
Just looked up Happisburgh LB and it appears the station closed in 1926, but then reopened in 1965 with a smaller ILB.

I guess that would have been Wessex SAR helicopters back then?

Jonathan


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Jonathan

The timing of the QSO of 1150 local time was significant in that it could be completed in time for opening at 1200 on Sunday lunch !

David
+


----------



## LBgum (Jan 30, 2016)

> Every Sunday morning at Humber at approx 1150 we did a 2182 radio check with all of the east coast lifeboats that fell within our coverage.


my OH remembers this well. After the test with Humber Radio on 2182 KHz, Sheringham L/B would switch to 1662.5 KHz to make radio checks with flank L/B's at Cromer and Wells, and also the 'Cromer Group' of LV's: Dudgeon, Haisboro, Smiths Knoll, Cross Sands, Inner Dowsing, Lynn Well. During the week, the Sheringham L/B mechanic would also make radio checks with the LV's in the Group.


----------



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

David
It sounds like not only does an Army march on it's stomach, but so do R/Os! Although I guess lunch was a bit more 'fluid'?!

LBgum
Thanks for the information there. I did get a nice E-mail from the archivist at the Lighthouse Keepers Association who had been based at Cowes IOW. He recalled that their group (which included the Channel Islands) had used 1662.5 KHz as a group frequency. 
I wonder if this was a standard frequency all round the UK or whether different groups next to each other used different frequencies in the 1600 range and that 1662.5khz etc. Was repeated at intervals around the coast when the seperation between groups was deemed far enough to not cause interference?

Jonathan


----------



## LBgum (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi Jonathan
It would make sense for flank groups to use different frequencies to the one in the middle, as at times of ionospheric disturbance, radio signals could travel further than normal.
Don't remember signals from other groups breaking through, or reception from longer distances being picked up on 1662.5 at Sheringham, however.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

When I was at the Nab Tower Lt Ho we used to do a radio check of all the lights and lightships in the Trinity House Cowes area. I think that happened twice a day but I forget the frequency. We also used to call in the weather reports through Niton Radio.

John T


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

In my post #21, I should say that the trip out on the Skegness LB was to the Lynn Well LTV, not the ID which is a bit far out for an exercise trip. LBgum, you may remember Ken Holland was in charge. It might even have been the last of the annual goodwill trips at Christmas as the Lanby came along not long after that. 

David
+


----------



## LBgum (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello David
Yes my father-in-law was Sheringham coxswain, and knew Ken Holland well.
The set on the Sheringham lifeboat was a Coastal "Curlew" until replaced with an SSB set.


----------

